

JVM hacks lipsum.org - sxsde

Check it out! just generate some lipsum text at lipsum.org and paste it somewhere...
======
dholowiski
In case you're wondering, below is 1 paragraph of lorem ipsum. You won't see
the first line until you paste it somewhere.

Do your layouts deserve better than Lorem Ipsum? Apply as an art director and
team up with the best copywriters at Jung von Matt: www.jvm.com/jobs/lipsum

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Aliquam tristique
velit eu neque ultricies in rhoncus nisl aliquet. Integer arcu nulla, cursus
quis placerat non, pretium vel velit. Donec lobortis vehicula lorem id
sollicitudin. Sed ultricies tempor quam at faucibus. Aliquam erat volutpat.
Nulla convallis risus vitae libero ullamcorper vitae mattis felis
pellentesque. Praesent et adipiscing mauris. Nam at tortor et quam auctor
semper. Duis mollis venenatis sapien, vel accumsan est interdum porttitor.
Phasellus justo turpis, elementum vitae vestibulum ac, hendrerit laoreet urna.
Nam vestibulum erat nec nisi tincidunt a sodales nisi tincidunt.

------
mkelley82
Uhm.... looks like some standard lorem ipsum to me.... Or do I have to play it
backwards or something?

~~~
Hrundi
What browser are you using?

Click on Generate Lorem Ipsum and try to copy the first paragraph. It
intercepts copy attempts, you'll end up with the following text added on top:

Do your layouts deserve better than Lorem Ipsum? Apply as an art director and
team up with the best copywriters at Jung von Matt: www.jvm.com/jobs/lipsum

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur ....

Check out this script: <http://lipsum.lipsum.com/lorem_recruitment.js>

